# DTG Transslam



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Searching the internet this morning doing research for a dtg printer and found this on DTG's site-
The DTG Viper Inkjet Printer

Anyone have any information or knowledge on this unit. Sounds great on paper--but do't they all. We are looking to compliment our services with dtg to do the short runs under 50 shirts, usually black tees with multi color inscluding white designs. Tried sublimation and NO THANKS!!. I have been looking at dtg for months and just keep getting more confused every day.
This transslam look like it just might fit the short runs that require white on dark garments without a lot of hassles. I would be interested to find out more on this printer- maintaince, cost, quality, etc.

Anyone see or heard of this??

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

So thats a laser transfer printer not DTG right ?


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

That does sound interesting. Only thing I saw I didnt like was the 11x8 print area.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think its dtg- but not sure the brochure makes it sound like dtg. stephens411- they offer 2 packages on sizes 8" x11" & 11" x 17", the spec sheet has more information than the introduction page.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

I believe this particular unit prints directly to "transfer" paper, and then you press the printed transfer paper onto your shirts using a heat press.

Therefore, it's not a DTG (direct to garment) printer.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

It doesn't have black channel so I assume it will only work on black shirts right ?


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

It sure looks interesting. The question is, Did DTGdigital made that PDF-infosheets in 1991? Damn, they do need to hire a graphic designer. hehe.

I don't get the cmy+w. In the examples there's black printed...? 
Found this vid aswell,
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Mqb_A5MiyQ[/media]


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

In my excitement I too missed there being no black channel. So how do you print black on any other color garment than black???

VTG- you are right if it just prints transfer paper then its not dtg.

Maybe I will call them tomorrow and get the 411 on this. I am interested-maybe. If I cannot print black, then its back to the jungle of trying which dtg machine to buy that gives the least hassle and has a good priice. Since today is easter-- yes I believe in the easter bunny also........

Thanks
Larry


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

It is an Oki laserprinter. Black is being printed with cmy. There was a thread about his printer a couple of month ago. Unfortunately it is only availble in the US for now. Sounds interesting....


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

The printer is based on an OKI, we have a full OEM license with them and run customised firmware. The machine is an LED dry toner printer, similar to laser but not exactly the same.

We use a composite of CMY to make black
we use white toner as an underbase

This product supplements and compliments the direct to garment process.

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

erich said:


> This product supplements and compliments the direct to garment process.
> 
> Jerry
> DTG Digital



Hmm ... not sure what you mean by that, i know you are trying to be helpful, unfortunately it sounds like something a salesman would say.

In an effort to clear up any confusion regarding the Transslam, can you be a little more clear. I think some of the folks who have posted on this thread are trying to determine if it's actually a DTG printer ... or not.

It seems to me that this product is simply a printer (based on an OKI) that prints images onto "transfer paper". The image, which is printed on the transfer paper (not directly to the garment) is then applied to a garment with a heat press ... correct?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, my last post was in a bit of a hurry

The Trans-Slam system is able to print very bright images on white and light coloured garments including polyester which will far exceed the quality of any DTG process, it is also able to print onto hard surface products such as white and coloured coffee cups wiithout the need for them to be sublimation coated. The DTG process can produce more faded and fine detail designs, the transfer system works best with hard edges to the image

You are correct in that you print to a transfer paper and heatpresss this onto the garment

It is not a DTG printer but it is developed by Impression Technology who develops the DTG branded printers

I hope this helps

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jerry,

How well does it wash compared to dtg and screen printing?

Does it stretch well?

Being only CMY colors can you get good blacks?

Very cool machine. Does anyone in the Phoenix, AZ area have one I can see?

Thanks


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

> The Trans-Slam system is able to print very bright images on white and light coloured garments including polyester which will far exceed the quality of any DTG process


Jerry

What about printing black on white or light color garments? Also what about printing on black or dark garments?? Been down the sublimation road trying to print on black cotton tee's--real dead end and costly. Sure would like more details.

Thanks
larry


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

The washability is quite reasonable, the dry toner is in fact a polyester substance and once heated/pressed into the parment it becomes quite wash fast, off course there will be a recommended procedure to get best results.

I have a garment at home that I have now washed 15 times and it still looks good, I will need to bring it in to work and post a pic.

We can only get good blacks with help of a RIP software, this sytem will be available from other dealers as German13 has already eluded to but a dedicated RIP with good profiles is essential.

The print stretches quite well also, it is a transfer though as you know it and will crack slightly, this bounces right back and is unnoticable. 

The real diffrence with this sytem is that it has white toner, this enables us too print onto light coloured garment perfectly.

The white toner density is not enough to print onto a dark garment unless you have a need for a washed out looking streetwear style garment. For black textiles we are developing a "booster" sheet, it is basically a white polymer coatin, we then simply print the traansfer, heatpress it onto the booster sheet and then press onto the garment, this gives a nice opaque white layer

I dont have any in the USA as yet, the first 20 only arrived to my warehouse yesterday of which 15 are going to Europe ( we showed it first at Fespa Barcelona, hence the early adoption of the product there) The other 5 are for local Australian installs.

I will have the next 30 machines middle of May, these are not allocated yet, hopefully there will be some going to the USA

The product is not at all like sublimation in that we use a polyester catalyst in the toner, hence the fact that we can print onto uncoated cotton and synthetic fabrics, the white toner also sets it appart from sublimation greatly

I will upload some images in my next post (once I figure it out)

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

some sample pictures


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

erich said:


> The washability is quite reasonable, the dry toner is in fact a polyester substance and once heated/pressed into the parment it becomes quite wash fast, off course there will be a recommended procedure to get best results.
> 
> I have a garment at home that I have now washed 15 times and it still looks good, I will need to bring it in to work and post a pic.
> 
> ...


Jerry,

do you think this system is more adapt to spot color applications per say? and do you think it will be able to achieve the fades/print qauility of a dtg? trying to figure out if this is one size fits all or more an additional benefit/process to the print shop.. I guess what im asking is does it now replace dtg/screen/vinyl transfers or will the print shop still need or benefit from screen/dtg/vynil transfer..? It seems the toner per print price is pennies from what i have read but i dont think the transfer paper is factored into the per print cost..? It seems alot of people are interested in this machine and/or looking for dealer status and you guys jumped on it right away, is this the future feature super product (holy grail) for print shops?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Jeff,

I dont think this will be a final answer to garment printing, I think I stated earlier, it supliments and compliments other forms of printing. There are things I can do with the Trans-Slam system that you simply cannot ever achieve with any DTGprocess, the pictures I posted shows a nylon rain jacket and a coffee cup for instance.

The images are best suited to hard edge artwork, it can handle some reasonably intricate designs but a solid colour gradually fading to nothing is best achieved on DTG machines.

bright prints I dont think will be an issue at all

Yes we did jump onto this early but we have been working with OKI for 3 years already on a number of projects, we modify and apply custom firmware for another company in South Africa who produce hardsurface transfer and dip printing systems using OKI/Impression Technology printers


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

How do the mugs hold up? are they dishwasher safe?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

1. How is the hand compared to solvent cut-out transfer ?
2. What's the estimated price for a4 sheet at 100% coverage 
3. And finally the price of the printer


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

@martinwoods, yes the mugs stand up very well in the dishwasher

@Smalzstein, the hand is much softer as we are only transfering toner, no media is applied to the garment, estimated cost for A4 is approx $0,90 (+ the transfer paper) we wanted the cost to be similar or lower than DTG printing, I cant post the product cost here but it is going to be cheaper than any DTG product

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

i would love more info in this....as well as pricing


----------



## joelpr22 (May 1, 2012)

Im new here. What DTG stands for?? Sorry!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

As a common term DTG is "Direct to Garment" which refers to inkjet printers that print directly onto a shirt.

But it is also a brand name DTG Digital who makes garment decorating machines.


----------



## neilb (Jan 14, 2012)

DTG would normally be 'direct to garment' however in this case it is also the name of the company.

Andy beat me to it.


----------



## lupus (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, the printer should have hit market now. I don't suppose anyone has anymore feedback on the printer?


----------



## slwong1969 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Jerry, New to t-shirtforums, been following the DTG trend for a while though. 

Just checking on the sample images you posted; do the two garment pics have white behind the entire image? Just that they look a little tinted behind all but the white areas. The mug image looks like theres a full white background.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

The garment were printed as highlight white only. In other words, it only printed white in areas that are white.

These 2 images were printed with white behind the entire design


----------



## Dee Em (Jun 13, 2009)

What's the durability like with these prints? I'm printing sponsors onto soccer jerseys for a big outfit here and I wouldn't like their customers to have to return the jerseys 6 months down the line because the print if failing somehow! Thanks


----------



## schroble (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like "The Magic Touch" > TMC

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ8Y7KMCRY0[/media]


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

the printer has been around for some time google 910wt oki printer. it uses our nennah image clip fro darks and is not dtg at all. you get black by mixing c/m/y together so you have room for white without designing a major new chassis and making it bigger of course.


----------

